# Broken Tank Center Brace



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

The center brace on my 55 gallon tank has broken, is this reason for concern as I have hear people have completely removed the braces off tanks.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 23, 2008)

Measure the tank width at the corners and the center. (or is there a gap in the break) If the center is expanding (bowing out) w/o the brace keep a shop vac handy.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

There is a 1/4" difference when measuring the width from the corners vs. the center and there is a gap in the center where the brace broke. I don't have a spare tank, should I drain the tank a bit to relieve some of the pressure?


----------



## Dielectric (Oct 7, 2008)

that is scary


----------



## tbonedeluxe (Jun 29, 2009)

lildark185 said:


> There is a 1/4" difference when measuring the width from the corners vs. the center and there is a gap in the center where the brace broke. I don't have a spare tank, should I drain the tank a bit to relieve some of the pressure?


yes! it will decrease the weight in the tank and eleviate some of the pressure.1 gallon weighs around8.43 pounds. Good Luck.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

Had the same thing happen on my 55....and tank bowed incredibly!
I got a new tank ASAP.
I ended up with a 72g bowfront. After about 10 years, guess what happened? Center brace on the 72 also cracked! I took the tank down.
I did not want to find out what might happen.

I now believe both instances were my fault. I had glass canopies on both, and lights sitting on both. I often would tip up the front piece of the glass to feed the fish (with the weight of the light resting on it). In hindsight, I think I was putting pressure on the brace. Big mistake....my next tank will be open-topped.

I wonder, are you using a glass canopy or cover? What is on top of your tank?

For whatever reason, now you have a compromised tank. I think a 55 really needs the brace because of its dimensions. Personally, I wouldn't trust it.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I drained half the water and the bowing is gone. I've decided to look for another tank (hopefully an upgrade). I believe this happened when I was adding water to the tank from a bucket and it clipped the brace. Thanks for everyone's input!


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

great opportunity to get a better size for scaping. Oceanic 58 g is a good one... good luck


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

lildark185 said:


> The center brace on my 55 gallon tank has broken, is this reason for concern as I have hear people have completely removed the braces off tanks.


That IMO should only be people keeping snakes who don't have water in the tank. Although why they would remove the brace is beyond me. It still helps hold up the lights and the lid.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

The brace can be replaced if you can't afford a new tank.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

I heard that too but I tried to find one for my 72 to no avail.


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

You'll need to contact a glass shop to have a piece cut. The piece needs to be the same size and thickness as the old. The brace can be thicker, not thinner. 

The repair is likely a DIY job. Anyone with minimal carpentry skills can perform the repair. You need a razor and vinegar to clean off the old silicon, new silicon and glass, and a couple clamps and straight pieces of 2x4 the length of your tank. The carpentry skills are mostly knowing how to clamp two things together. The silicon takes a day or so to dry.Perform a water change when you are done.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

In my case, I sold the broken-brace tank to a snake keeper for $75, spent a few bucks more and got a new 'worry-free' tank in a better size. 

Partly peace of mind, partly an excuse to get a better tank.


----------



## rhodophyta (Jan 23, 2006)

JERP said:


> The brace can be replaced if you can't afford a new tank.


If you know the manufacturer and tank model, you can order it or have your friendly pet shop order it for you.

The entire top frame can also be replaced with an acrylic frame that replaces the old plastic one. The outer pieces can be any color or smokey. The brace should be clear which sticks fine to other colors of acrylic but check JIC you pick an incompatible mix if there is one, and it's a good idea to install the brace vertically instead of flat. It will block less light and if anything happens to temporarily rest on it, it is now alligned to resist instead of bending.


----------



## lildark185 (Jul 7, 2006)

I'll be picking up a 75 gallon tank with metal frame on Sunday for $150 off of Craigslist. The tank held a snake so should it should be perfectly fine in terms of wear and tear. I thought of using the 55 gallon as a grow out tank (filled partially) for any fry that might come from my angelfish pair. They just laid eggs again but the fry never make it since it's a community tank.


----------



## mahchay (Jul 21, 2009)

get a 75! the only difference its dimensions are to a 55 is it has a couple more inches of depth!


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

I got a ADA tank and its bowing... I went to the ADA show room and all their tanks are bowing and been like than for several years.


----------

